# What a Gas!



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Oregonians are in an uproar about a new law about pumping gas! Heaven Help Them! It's an apocalypse!

http://www.wfmynews2.com/mobile/article/news/nation-now/oregonians-freaking-out-over-law-that-requires-some-of-them-to-pump-their-own-gas/465-1b2bfdab-f91c-48e6-9cb0-d1007d24f237


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh.

My.

Goodness.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Be a good time to buy a tow truck or taxi if you live there. Be able to retire in short order.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

"To be fair, these Oregonians have a point: Pumping gas is a pretty difficult task, right up there with scraping your windshield and turning the heat on."

Wonder how they feel about having to wipe their own a$$?

Ralph


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Tell them it will be 3 or 4 cents a gallon cheaper when they pump it themselves, and they will get over it fast!


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Back in my road-warrior days, coworkers warned me to never, under any circumstance, buy gas in New Jersey. The attendants are agonizingly slow and will waste 15 minutes of your time pumping gas. So just before crossing the Delaware River, I always topped off to ensure I had enough fuel to drive to the job site and get back into Pennsylvania without running out.

Interestingly, when you cross the river into NJ there's no toll but to get back into PA, you must pay. What does that tell us? The people who operate the DRJTBC (Delaware River Joint Toll Bridge Commission) know that no one would pay money to get into NJ but they'll gladly pay to get out.

In fairness, when my mother lived in NJ, she loved that every gas station was full service. When she moved to Ohio at age 83, it took her a while to find a station where they would pump the gas for her. She drove her own car until she was 91 years old.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

My first "job" was pumping gas at my uncles service station. I think I was twelve years old at the time. Hilarious that someone is 62 years old and freaking out about pumping their own gas.

$2 worth of gas, check air in the tires, check oil, check power steering fluid (if it had it), check battery level, check brake fluid, clean windshield. I'd give a few more cents per gallon if you still received that level of service.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah I had a girlfriend in Jersey back in the 90's... I drove up there to visit her and the attendant (who I guess was in the crapper or the warm store at the time) liked to flipped out that I was pumping my own gas-- told me it was illegal for me to pump my own gas in NJ... I just laughed and told him I've been pumping gas since I was about 8 years old... basically since I was old enough to unscrew the cap and turn the pump on (remember the old pumps with the "flipper" that you had to raise to turn the pump on??) Haven't blown myself up yet.

I never had to wait on them after that, either... I pulled in the local station and I'd have two guys ready to pump my gas before I could get out of the car.

I have to admit that I kind of lament the passing of the "full service" station... they're as rare as hen's teeth in most of the country, where self-serve and the discount that went along with it basically put full-service out of business back in the 70's... (I can still remember when most stations had two islands with 4 pumps-- 2 self-serve and 2 full-service. Course I can remember when almost all gas stations were actually service stations, with a grease rack (what they'd call a "lift" today) and a 2-bay garage where they actually did stuff like replace tires and do oil changes and even replace mufflers and fix cars... if you were lucky they had a soda cooler up front and maybe a vending machine or rack with candy bars and snack items you could by, a cigarette case behind the counter, and that was about it.

This was long before "convenience stores" took over and "service stations" went extinct...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

It's been legal for fleets to pump their own gas, and "fleet" meant you purchased more than so many gallons a year. Separate pumps, usually separate stations. Years ago a guy I worked with pumped his own for a year, saved him a few cents a gallon I think. At the end of the year the company sent him a nice letter informing him he was so many gallons short of meeting "fleet" status legally and would not have an account with them the next year.


----------

